# Dr J Urquhart - Oakville Ontario Druggist Bottle



## RCO (Feb 24, 2020)

found this on the weekend at a small antique store north of Toronto along highway 48 , there is a vendor there who has some bottles , this was the only druggist bottle he had , maybe only one I've ever seen there . 

its a small clear bottle , older style no real markings on it just says " Dr J Urquhart Oakville " 

looked him up , appears he operated for a long time and into his 90's , dates in books or online indicate from 1851-1915 . assume the bottle is 1890's-1900's era . but not really sure and really don't come across many if any bottles from Oakville . which is now an affluent suburb of Toronto but has actually been there for some time well into the 1840's when it was a smaller town .


----------



## RCO (Feb 24, 2020)

some more pictures


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 25, 2020)

The guy sure didn't waste any extra money on decoration for his bottle...

Jim G


----------



## RCO (Feb 26, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> The guy sure didn't waste any extra money on decoration for his bottle...
> 
> Jim G



I think plain designs on our druggist bottles was fairly common here , don't really see a lot of pictoral designs on them . a lot also used paper labels so all that's left is plain bottles with no writing on them , at least this bottle has a name


----------



## brent little (Dec 23, 2020)

Its 1890's for sure. Even Oakville squats are hard to come by.


----------

